# La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano Salomon Cigar Review - Great Value



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a big smoke for the price. Even though I picked it up in a sampler, averaging 4 bucks a stick, this is usually a great value anyway. The ...

Read the full review here: La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano Salomon Cigar Review - Great Value


----------

